# Hummingbirds: A Celebration of Nature's Jewels



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 25, 2022)

I've been in love with hummingbirds ever since the first time I saw one as a boy in my parents backyard.

Tomorrow my book on Hummingbirds will officially be published worldwide. This project is the result of thousands and thousands of hours in the field and took about 3 years to produce the book. It has truly been a labour of love and I am extremely proud to say that I really feel like this book does this spectacular and fascinating family of birds justice.

Thank you so much for those who have already purchased the book!

And for anyone else interested in a copy please check out the link below or take a visit to your local book shop 





__





HUMMINGBIRDS: A CELEBRATION OF NATURE'S JEWELS






www.glennbartley.com


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2022)

Beautiful birds. Great shots, Glenn.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 25, 2022)

Simply wonderful, Glenn
"Nature's jewels" is THE appropriate term for these wonderful little creatures.
PS: book ordered!


----------



## unfocused (Jul 25, 2022)

Glenn Bartley said:


> I've been in love with hummingbirds ever since the first time I saw one as a boy in my parents backyard.
> 
> Tomorrow my book on Hummingbirds will officially be published worldwide. This project is the result of thousands and thousands of hours in the field and took about 3 years to produce the book. It has truly been a labour of love and I am extremely proud to say that I really feel like this book does this spectacular and fascinating family of birds justice.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 27, 2022)

Just received your book, I am left ___________*
* = speechless


----------

